# VersaCAMM VP-300 Question



## jamiewise (May 26, 2008)

I am interested in the VersaCAMM VP-300 by Roland. My question which no one seems to be able to answer is whether or not you can cut tackle twill and if you can create a sew disk with the supplied software. If not, what software alternatives are there and how much. I want the printer / cutter, but I want to know if it is versitile. any help would be appreciated. jamie Wiesman [email protected]


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

The software that comes with the versacamm is a rip program that you put your art that you have produced in a program such as Illy or corel (if you need cut lines) or photoshop if its just printing.
The Rip program is what tells the printer what colors to print where and where to cut.
It won't create a sew disk..


----------



## totalstitch (Apr 8, 2007)

We asked about cutting twill on the versaCAMM and they suggested not to as the lint from the twill would effect the print head.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

totalstitch said:


> We asked about cutting twill on the versaCAMM and they suggested not to as the lint from the twill would effect the print head.


totalstitch,
You are right on. The Verscamm can cut twill without any effort, it has the same cutting engine that the GX cutters have, but those polyester fibers can clog the print head and create headaches for the print cycle. It's better to get a stand alone cutter for materials like twill and flock.

hope this helps, 
-Dana


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

How thick is the twill or flock that a stand alone cutter like the GX-24 can cut? I imagine that you need some sort of an adhesive backing or carrier sheet so that the cut parts won't just fall off (like cutting a vinyl sticker)? Have you tried this on your GX-24s? Or maybe a special twill or flock material is needed, not the regular ones that you find in fabric stores? (I've read something about the IOLINE machine but I don't remember the details.)


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

I asked Josh from imprintables the same question and he said that it is doable but he does not recommend doinf this due t the fact that the twill can damage your heads. However, he said, there are many people doing it with the versacamm , but it would be wise to invest just on a cutter dedicated to cut twill .
I own a versacamm and i dont think ill be trying the twill material with it, dont wanna take the risk of messing the print heads


----------



## jamiewise (May 26, 2008)

would you still damage the print heads given the fact that the cutter and print heads are seperate? Also, I will not be printing on the twill, just cutting it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

jamiewise said:


> would you still damage the print heads given the fact that the cutter and print heads are seperate? Also, I will not be printing on the twill, just cutting it.


It shouldn't really damage the printheads, it will just naturally get fibers on the heads that will cause the print to have drop out or loss of color in certain areas.

This can be prevented by manual cleaning the heads after each time that you cut twill, just to be safe.

Here is a link that shows the manual cleaning process: http://printingdigital.net/forums/how-articles/202-how-clean-your-versacamm.html


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> How thick is the twill or flock that a stand alone cutter like the GX-24 can cut? I imagine that you need some sort of an adhesive backing or carrier sheet so that the cut parts won't just fall off (like cutting a vinyl sticker)? Have you tried this on your GX-24s? Or maybe a special twill or flock material is needed, not the regular ones that you find in fabric stores? (I've read something about the IOLINE machine but I don't remember the details.)


 
If you get pressure sensitive twill, it is on a carrier sheet already. You cut, weed and then pull the indivual objects off the carrier. They will have an adhesive backing to help hold in place while stitching. Heat press to seal to the garment.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

KenS said:


> If you get pressure sensitive twill, it is on a carrier sheet already. You cut, weed and then pull the indivual objects off the carrier. They will have an adhesive backing to help hold in place while stitching. Heat press to seal to the garment.


the pressure sensitive twill is on a carrier sheet, I have some and it really works great. I made some soccer ball sweatshirts and my customers loved them. ..... JB


----------



## candyman (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a question. If Josh is saying not to do twill with a versacamm why do he promote it on another board??

I have copied what he said on the printncut board below??
​


Josh Ellsworth said:


> You might have heard about a VersaCAMM. It's a printer/cutter made by Roland. This unit is primarily used in the sign industry for printing full color signs, banners and decals. Well you might be wondering why I'm talking about it, since I don't know all that much about signmaking.


----------



## candyman (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry about the spelling on the last one. I was rushing. I'm not downing Josh. I'm just wondering why?????


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Tom..
Josh isnt say not to do twill.. Hes aying if you do.. clean the print heads after..

Cleaning little fibers off the pint head.. is not something that i shard to do..
It just like getting lint off it.. sort of


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm not saying not to do twill. The Versacamm will cut twill - I'm just saying there are certain ramifications that come with doing twill, you have to be willing to do extra manual cleanings around the print heads in order to keep your printer functioning properly. I have plenty of customers who cut twill regularly with the Versacamm, but they are also aware of the maintenance involved.

If I owned a Versacamm i wouldn;t cut twill with it. I would buy a cheaper cutter for $1500 to cut twill. 

However it is a capability that I must make people aware of, since it is a selling point of the machine.

Hope this clarifies some for you...


----------



## candyman (Oct 20, 2007)

Good Morning Josh,
Thanks for clearing that up. I do see why the lint would clog or impair the print heads. I am asking questions because i am looking to buy a versacamm. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

I was actually considering trying to print a pattern on white twill with my VersaCamm VP-540i.

I was thinking of printing the multi-color design on white twill then throwing the design into TwillStitch Pro and set up a twill stitch between each color to make it appear it's multiple layers sewn down while keeping it just one light layer. It would also make the process faster when we move it to the embroidery machines to sew it down. Laying down one layer and letting it run to completion instead of programming stops before each color.

Has anyone tried this?

I was just curious to see the outcome. I'll probably try it with one just to see it. I don't think I would recommend to my boss we make this process available to everyone just because I'd be cleaning lint out of this machine every time we have a "Twill Print" order.


*UPDATE:*

I decided to do a test print on our white Poly Twill. It doesn't work with this stuff. The fibers cause the ink to bleed like crazy. I showed my experiment to my boss and we thought about trying Faux Twill. The Roland VersaWorks software has a Media Type setting for this. That would probably be the better choice. From what I know Faux Twill only needs to be heat pressed but I would still set up a DST sew file and send it to the embroidery machines. It just looks cool.

See my attached pictures to see the result of my test print.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Twill needs a print receptive coating to be able to successfully print on it without bleeding. 

I have not seen a really good printable Twill yet, but there are some printable Flocks that print quite nicely.


----------



## sportmyname (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a Versacamm and also I am an embroider. I would love to be able to cut my own twill for applique but I am hesitant to cut twill on my machine because the print heads are really pricey to replace. What is the best cutter to cut twill? I am thinking about buying a cutter dedicated to twill and flock only. I can create my own sew disks with my decostudio software. I love doing applique, but I do a lot of small jobs and would love be able to do my own appliques to make it more affordable.


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

sportmyname said:


> I have a Versacamm and also I am an embroider. I would love to be able to cut my own twill for applique but I am hesitant to cut twill on my machine because the print heads are really pricey to replace. What is the best cutter to cut twill? I am thinking about buying a cutter dedicated to twill and flock only. I can create my own sew disks with my decostudio software. I love doing applique, but I do a lot of small jobs and would love be able to do my own appliques to make it more affordable.


It would be a good idea to have a separate cutter for twill.

I found a good deal on a GX-24 cutter that comes with some twill and the correct blade (60-degree carbide blade). Everything to get you started with cutting twill. I found it on Imprintables. Here's the link:

http://www.imprintables.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=dspItem&itemID=1307&catID=36&subCatID=0


Here is the link to the cutter that is included in that package. This link is for information from the cutters manufacturers web site (Roland).

CAMM-1 Servo GX-24 Desktop Vinyl Cutter


----------

